# FreeBSD 8.1 with ASUS WL-138G



## ivtrans (Dec 14, 2010)

I have FreeBSD 8.1 with ASUS WL-138G (PCI Card)


```
#pciconf -vl
none1@pci0:1:0:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x138f1043 chip=0x1fa611ab rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Semiconductor (Was: Galileo Technology Ltd)'
    device     = 'The Libertas WLAN 802.11b/g (88W8300)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```
I would like to turn the card as an access point, is it possible?
Please help me experts


----------



## Kiiski (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello

 I'm not expert, but you could look at handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

Hope this helps


----------

